# Opinions on Meyers 350s/ 750s Salt/sand spreaders



## rbljack (Dec 9, 2013)

Guys, I need some help. First, my location is in texas, so there aren't a lot of snow product dealers around. I found the nearest one to be a Meyers dealer (1.5 hours away). 

Id prefer to have dealer support available, so I started looking at the two Meyers spreaders listed in the title. On northern tools site, each one of those spreaders only have one review, which wasn't very positive. For those who have them or have used them, lets hear your opinions please. Ive been doing research on spreaders for the last week now because Im primarily a lawn care guy, but each time we have a storm coming through, I get property managers asking about snow/ice management. I have already researched the additional insurance I would need to add this service. (my current Gen Liab. policy doenst cover snow/ice management). 

Is local dealer support necessary on a spreader? Im guessing I could get parts online when needed, but that takes time, which leads to another question. For those who use spreaders on a regular basis, and cant afford a back up unit, what spare parts would you have on hand in case repair/repalacemnt is needed?

Thanks, 
rob


----------



## rbljack (Dec 9, 2013)

anyone? or are they that bad?


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

We don't use either one of the types you asked about, but we do use several of the older mini Jr versions. Only problems are you can't load them until your at the location due to packing from the road vibration. The parts to have on hand are spare controller, motor, and hub assembly. Before use change all the factory hardware to stainless, and replace(if the new version has it) the allen wrench set screw with a stainless steel 1/4 inch bolt. SS makes everything easier to remove later.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

I have one of the 750s units. It is a pretty heavy duty spreader with a strong motor. I don't really think dearler support is too big of a deal with this spreader. Mine has worked fine for 3 years with no trouble. The only issue I have is with the $400 motor sitting exposed on the bottom of the spreader. There is a metal tube that can be bought or fab something up to protect from rear ending something and bending the shaft of the motor. As far as spare parts, Maybe a spare motor, as the shaft of the motor can get bent or just crap out some day.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I had a 750 rs I believe. It was built pretty well. Easy to install. I was trying to spread sand, which this one is supposedly capable of. 
It was terrible with sand and I sold it 2 weeks later. 
If you're doing salt, bagged I imagine, it would probably be great.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

FourDiamond;2084945 said:


> We don't use either one of the types you asked about, but we do use several of the older mini Jr versions. Only problems are you can't load them until your at the location due to packing from the road vibration. The parts to have on hand are spare controller, motor, and hub assembly. Before use change all the factory hardware to stainless, and replace(if the new version has it) the allen wrench set screw with a stainless steel 1/4 inch bolt. SS makes everything easier to remove later.


For the blaster 750s model, you are looking at around 7-8 hundred dollars for those spare parts you mentioned. Instead of having those parts on hand, I invested in a nice push spreader for around 2-3 hundred


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a 350S I bought used off of C-list 6yrs ago (had no idea how old it was then), 2 yrs ago I replaced motor and that's the only thing I've had to do it. It gets washed after every storm and it stored indoors. I've blasted and repainted the frame once just to keep it looking good. I also built a "crash bar" to protect the motor.
It spreads sand/salt mix (70/30), Ice Slicer and bagged melt very well.


----------



## rbljack (Dec 9, 2013)

great info guys., thanks. For one...I didn't really give much thought to the motor on the bottom, but I can see how that thing is pretty vulnerable in that location with no protection. For the smaller amount of properties I might deal with and the sq footage that would be involved, I could certainly rely on a walk behind spreader for back up I suppose, instead of buying that much in spare parts. 

I did a bunch more research on these things and found that a few are now available as wireless models from various companies. Meaning, they wire the power into a 7 pin trailer plug, and use a wireless remote for the controls. I can see the HUGE benefit to this because it would allow me to use the spreader on multiple vehicles. If my main truck goes down I could probably use my other vehicle in a pinch (although insurance coverage problems would come into play for that scenario).


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

rbljack;2085163 said:


> great info guys., thanks. For one...I didn't really give much thought to the motor on the bottom, but I can see how that thing is pretty vulnerable in that location with no protection. For the smaller amount of properties I might deal with and the sq footage that would be involved, I could certainly rely on a walk behind spreader for back up I suppose, instead of buying that much in spare parts.
> 
> I did a bunch more research on these things and found that a few are now available as wireless models from various companies. Meaning, they wire the power into a 7 pin trailer plug, and use a wireless remote for the controls. I can see the HUGE benefit to this because it would allow me to use the spreader on multiple vehicles. If my main truck goes down I could probably use my other vehicle in a pinch (although insurance coverage problems would come into play for that scenario).


I would stay away from Wireless controllers, they have reliability issue's and there's no way to use any creative ways to bypass it when it does go out.


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

*Meyer Blaster*

I have an original Magnum spreader that is the same model as the Blaster 350. I've owned it for 10 years with zero problems. The Meyer Blaster was originally built by a company called Imperial Electric. Their spreaders were marketed under the Magnum name. If you google Imperial Electric you will see they specialize in quality electric motors. They built the Magnum spreader to solve the poor quality motors used on hitch mounted spreaders. The corporation that owns Meyer Products bought that spreader line from Imperial Electric and they market it under 3 different brands now. If you google Swenson spreader and Magnum spreader you will see they are all the same as the Meyer Blaster.


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

There are two things that I would recommend to you. The first is to get a spreader vibrator from the Karrier Company, it makes the salt flow with no issues. Bill Church owns the company and lives in Alliance, Ohio which is not far from my house in Salem, Ohio. He builds a great spreader vibrator. The second recommendation is if your factory spreader speed controller ever craps out is to buy a Karrier Company controller. Magnum used controllers from Bill's company and that is what I have in my truck. I think Meyer farmed out the controller to a cheaper supplier. Bill's controllers are bullet proof.


----------

